# Molson's Weekend Retreat (the cottage!)



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This past weekend we went to our family cottage with a few of my co-workers. Molson had a wonderful playmate for the weekend named Charlotte! She is owned by my colleague and is a 1½ yr old Newfie X Poodle that he adopted in February. She is such a sweetheart and a big fluffy goofball!

The weather was really cloudy, dark and rainy for the majority of the weekend so I really wasn't impressed with the way most of my pictures turned out. I had to lighten them all up quite a bit, so the colours are off and they are a little blurry still. Anyway, here are some pics from their weekend together!

Molson demonstrates the best way to scratch those mosquito bites








Hiking Pals








Charlotte had never been swimming before this weekend and was still pretty weary of the water after she chased Molson in, not knowing that water is any different than the shore, and she was pretty surprised once she was in! She started leaping around like a kangaroo until she got back to shore. Anyway, she would happily greet Molson at the shoreline, after every retrieve of his, steal his stick and bring it to us to throw for him again!  silly girl! 








Molson in him and Skoker's private swimming pool 
"I will fetch the stick..."








"And bring it back!"








A mid-day nap for Molson...








...means one for Charlotte, too!








Zzzzzzzzzzzz








Mmm. Rocks make a delightful mid-day snack!








A good game of tug!
















See more video of this here. They were both exhausted at this point and Molson was too tired to play fight on his feet, and just rolled around on his back for a while. 




 
























Molson out for an evening dip.








Elvis? Is that you?
































Last night he didn't move for a few hours from this position!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my Ranger is uber jealous. He wants his own private swimming pool and hike trails to enjoy with Molson (and Charlotte)! 

Great pics!! (again, your pup is SOOO handsome!)


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

looks like even though the weather was not great, that everyone - 2 and 4 legged had a great time! Molson really is a very handsome boy - I think that everytime you post pictures of him. And Charlotte looks like so much fun...I love dogs that are all legs like that, makes them look like a muppet.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> And Charlotte looks like so much fun...I love dogs that are all legs like that, makes them look like a muppet.


OMG! This is exactly what I thought when I saw her. She is too cute. That Molson sure is a handsome doggie. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pics and beautiful scenery...love Molson and Skoker's private pool!!!! 

Love Molson's Elvis impersonation.....Lincoln does it all the time!!!! Too cute..........


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pics Steph!! Sorry the weather wasn't too cooperative  But it looks like you still had a good time!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Loooks like you all had a blast ! Molson's a cutie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great place for dogs. It doesn't look like the rain dampened Molson and Charlotte's spirit. Thanks for sharing the pictures of their fun weekend.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks very fun! The clouds are a challenge but you pictures turned out great! I wonder how big Charlote will get? Is she a Newfoodle?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I wonder how big Charlote will get? Is she a Newfoodle?



LMAO!!!! Charlotte is super cute, whatever she's called!! 

Looks like the pups had a great vacation!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molson and Skoker*

What beautiful pictures and what beautiful dogs Molson and Skoker are!

GLAD they had such a wonderful Time!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Looks very fun! The clouds are a challenge but you pictures turned out great! I wonder how big Charlote will get? Is she a Newfoodle?


lol, or a Newdle? She is definitely a big Muppet as someone else posted above! She's just a few weeks older than Molson, at about 17 months old and I don't think she will get much bigger. Surprisingly, she weighs 5 lbs less than Molson at 60 lbs! She has so much curly fur on the outside of her, but we briefly saw the skinny little body of hers when she was wet


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucky Dogs!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How fun! I'm sure Molson had lots of fun with his friend! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

so much fun! I'm jealous, I would love to take mine somewhere like that.

I'm surprised a Newf/Poodle mix didn't love the water. Both breeds are water dogs.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos! Looks like Molson had a great time with Charlotte!


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow great pics they looked like they had lots of fun.
its nice to see that willow is not the only one who likes eating stones:doh:


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

Molson is such a good looking guy. =D


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those pictures are great! I loved the video.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. Molson is a handsome guy


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> so much fun! I'm jealous, I would love to take mine somewhere like that.
> 
> I'm surprised a Newf/Poodle mix didn't love the water. Both breeds are water dogs.


I wouldn't say she didn't love the water, she was just a little surprised by it because both times she went in she ended up in water deeper than she could touch by accident from chasing after Molson . She liked wading her feet in the shallow areas and it's just a matter of time before she would be comfortable going all the way in!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pics Steph!!
Molson looks like he's having a blast in the water - Charlotte, not so much 
That's OK. Not every dog is a water dog! and, there's hope for her yet


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I love the pictures, they are awesome! Molson is such a handsome pup and Charlotte is gorgeous too.


----------

